# زيف وعوار الماسونية!



## ابن سينا (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا فصل من مشروع كتاب يتكلم عن حتمية موت دولة إسرائيل,يتعرض الكتاب لليهود على مر العصور والأدوار التي لعبوها في الساحة الدولية,والمنظمات والحيل والأكاذيب التي بثوها وأشاعوها في العالم كله, وهنا يتحدث عن الماسونية وزيفها وعوارها وأنها لا تعدو منظمة نقابية علمانية ديمقراطية,وما لليهود فيها من اثر.
المنظمات اليهودية السرية وحقيقتها
عند الحديث عن اليهود أو منظماتهم أو أي عمل "عظيم" قاموا به يجب أن ننظرإليه نحن المسلمون_أولًا_ من منظار قرآني,حيث يقول الله تعالى فيهم وهو القول الفصل وهو اليقين الذي لا يحمتل الظن في سورة البقرة:" وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ",فالله سبحانه وتعالى قد ضرب عليهم الذلة وألزم المسكنة عيشهم,وقد ذكر القرآن هذا الأمر في بني إسرائيل واليهود مرتين الأولى في هذه السورة_أي البقرة_ والثانية في سورة آل عمران,حيث قال تعالى:" ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوۤاْ إِلاَّ بِحَبْلٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِّنَ ٱلنَّاسِ وَبَآءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلْمَسْكَنَةُ ذٰلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ ٱلأَنْبِيَآءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ ذٰلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْاْ وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ",والفرق بين الآيتين أن الأولى لم تذكر الحبلين أي السببين أو العهدين,وكما لم تذكر الثقاف,والوجه البلاغي في هذا التغاير _وكما أرى_أن الآية من سورة البقرة كانت في بني إسرائيل خاصة وهم في التيه بعد نجاتهم من فرعون وقومه ونبي الله موسى بين ظهرانيهم,وهو حبل الله وعهده,ولم يكن لهم من غيرهم من البشر من ولي ولا نصير,فانقطع حبل الناس ,وأما آية آل عمران فهي عامة في اليهود من بني إسرائيل وغيرهم,وتدل على حالهم بعد عهد موسى عليه السلام وقدوم سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام خاتم الأنبياء والرسل.
ومعنى الآية أن الله عزوجل يعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاءوواليهود شاء الله أن يضرب عليهم الذلة والمسكنة,ومعنى الضرب هنا الإلزام وفي الحقيقة تعني التقاء ظاهر جسم بظاهر جسم آخر بشدة، يقال ضرب بعصا وبيده وبالسيف وضرب بيده الأرض إذا ألصقها بها، وتفرعت عن هذا معان مجازية ترجع إلى شدة اللصوق,ومنها الضريبة لأنها لازبة لازمة.
والذلة فعلة من الذل,وهي الصغار وهي بكسر الذال لا غير وهي ضد العزة.
والمسكنة الفقر مشتقة من السكون لأن الفقر يقلل حركة صاحبه. وتطلق على الضعف ومنه المسكين للفقير. ومعنى لزوم الذلة والمسكنة لليهود أنهم فقدوا البأس والشجاعة وبدا عليهم سيما الفقر والحاجة مع وفرة ما أنعم الله عليهم فإنهم لما سئموها صارت لديهم كالعدم ولذلك صار الحرص لهم سجية باقية في أعقابهم.
وفي آية آل عمران أضاف :" أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوۤاْ إِلاَّ بِحَبْلٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِّنَ ٱلنَّاسِ ",وثقفوا من ثقف وهي في الأصل تعني حذق وفهم فهو ثقف,فالمعنى يتضمن الغلبة,وعلى هذا فسرت بمعنى الظفر والإدراك,ومعنى الآية يصبح أينما ظُفروا أدركوا في كل مكان وزمان,و"حبل من الله" تعني عهده ,وفي سورة البقرة كما نلاحظ كانت في بني إسرائيل قبل دخولهم الأرض المقدسة واقامة دولتهم,فهذا يعني أنهم في تلك الفترة قد أفلتوا من الذل والمسكنة بحبل من الله أي بانبيائه الذين أرسلهم لهم,وأمابعد ذلك وحين لم تقم لهم قائمة ولم يحسنوا اقامة دولة إلا في فترات متباينةوأماكن مختلفة فكان هذا بحبل من الناس,أي بنصرة الأغيار لهم وتقديم العون والمساعدة كما حصل في عصرنا هذا واقامتهم دولتهم المسخ. 
ملازمة الهوان والصغار لهم والفقر الشديد لا يجعل من أسياد وملوك,ومن كانت هذه سجيته لا يمكن أن يصبح سيدأ نافذ القول والفعل.
وبناءً على تقدم فكل أعمالهم ومنظماتهم لن تساعدهم أن يغيروا من سجاياهم وأن يتحولوا من صغار أذلة وفقراء إلى أسياد وملوك وأغنياء.
فهذا يعني مخالفة نص قطعي جاء به الله عز وجل,وكل من يقول غير هذا يكون قد خالف نصاً قطعي الثبوت قطعي الدلالة.
ومن منظار سياسي عالمي_ثانيًا_ أي الموقف الدولي,حيث أن العالم على مر العصور كانت فيه دول ,وكانت في كل عصر دول أو دولة أولى,ودول آخرى صغرى تدور في فلك الكبرى وتسمع لها وتنفذ أوامرها.
والدولة الأولى هي التي تسطر السياسات لها ولغيرها من الدول ,وهي التي ثؤثر في الساحة السياسية العالمية وتنجز الأعمال وتحقق الأهداف, وهي التي يُحسب لها حساب وتخطط وترسم وتبرم المعاهدات وتجهز الجيوش.
والتاريخ ذكر لنا أن الامبراطوية الرومانية والفارسية كانتا في صراع على مكان الدولة الأولى,وكان لكل منها أحلاف وأنصار,وقد تناوبتا الصدارة,فتارة للرومان وتارة للفرس,وبناء على ذلك كانت تتغير السياسة الدولية ,حتى جاء أمر الله وشاء قدره في اقامة الدولة الاسلامية,فبدأت تزاحم الدولتين على الصدارة حين كتب الله لها النصر المؤزر, وساقت العالم وسيطرت عليه حتى عهد قريب, لا يزال أجدادنا يشمون رائحة عزته,ويتغنون بصولة جولته, ويترقبون عودة جيشه,وهو قادم بأذن الله ,فما النصر إلا من عنده وهو على كل شيء قدير.
وخلال هذه الفترات لم يكن لغير الدول الكبرى الأثر في السياسة الدولية, فهي التي كانت تقود الجيوش وتقتحم المدن وتهدم الدول,وتملي على المهزوم الضعيف شروطها ,ولم يكن لأي قوة غير الدول والدولة الأولى وقع أو ادنى أثر في السياسة الدولية لأن القوة الفعلية تكمن في الدولة وجيشها وقادتها ,وأنه لا يمكن لقوة خفية سرية مهما بلغت من قوة التنظيم والسرية أن يكون لها جيش وقواد وأموال وتسطر السياسة الدولية وتسيطر على العالم من وراء الكواليس.
فهذا من الوهم وضعف الحيلة وسخف الرأي وضحالة الفكر.
ومن المنظمات التي قيل فيها أنها تقود العالم من خلف الكواليس ومن وراء الستر والحجب والتي تلزب باليهود "الماسونية", فما هي ؟ وما هي حقيقتها؟
الماسونية:
ماسون هي كلمة فرنسية الأصل وتعني البنّاء "Mason",وعُرفت أيضًا باللفظ الفرنسي المركب"فرانكوماسون" Francomason",ولفظة فرانكو فرنسية وتعني الصادق أو الأمين,وعليه فالمصطلح يعني "البنّاء الصادق",وفرانك لها في الفرنسية أكثر من معنى عند اطلاقها على الإنسان منها هذا ,وكذلك المُخْلِص والشريف والذي لايخفي شيئًا في صدره, وأطلقت على اتحاد القبائل الجرمانية الغربية,وأما عند اطلاقها على الأشياء فتعني أن أصلها فرنسي كقولنا فرانكو فون أي ناطقي الفرنسية,كما وتطلق على عدد من العملات المتبادلة كما في فرنسا وبلجيكا وسويسرا.
وكما أطلق عليها بالإنكليزية "Freemason",وتعني "البناء الحر" وهكذا اشتهرت في معظم الدول العربية.
وأطلقت بعد هذا من قِبل المغالين على جمعية وهمية خيالية نُعتت بالسرية والخطيرة وغيرها من ألفاظ الإبهام والتعتيم وحتى التضليل.
والذي يهمنا هنا هو هذا المصطلح "للجمعية" السرية الخطيرة,وبيان حقيقتها وقوتها وسطوتها وسيطرتها على العالم.
الماسونية ظهرت بهذا الاسم أول مرة في عام 1723 حين ذكرها الكاتب الدكتور جيمس اندرسون "James Anderson" في كتاب طبع أول مرة في عام 1723 في لندن تحت اسم"كتاب القوانين",وقد حشا هذا الكاتب في أمر تأسيس هذه الجمعية كل غث وهزيل من أقاويل وادعاءات لا تمت لحقيقة بشيء, فمن جملة أقواله أن الجمعية يعود تاريخ تأسيسها إلى زمن النبي موسى عليه السلام ويعتبره أول ماسوني بل هو الأستاذ الأكبر الذي أقام أول محفل ماسوني في التيه.
وقال أيضًا إن سليمان عليه السلام كان الأستاذ الأعظم "للمحفل المقدسي" الذي أنشاه في القدس, وأن نبوخذ بنصر كان الأستاذ الأعظم للمحفل في بابل_رغم أن هذا قد دمّر اليهود ومملكتهم في عهده_.
ويستطرد هذا الكاتب_والذي قيل أن أصله يهودي_ في سرد تاريخ الماسونية_والتي هي كما أرى من وحي خياله_ حتى يصل إلى القرن الثامن عشر واقامة المحفل الماسوني البريطاني الذي أقيم _على حد قوله_ في عام 1716_1717,وأعيد طبع كتابه هذا في عام 1734,وأهدى حينها نسخة لأمير ويلز الذي اعتبره اندرسون "كبيرالماسونيين وقّيّم محفلهم",وأما في عالمنا العربي فأول ذكر لها كان على يد الكاتب"جرجي زيدان " في كتابه" تاريخ الماسونية العام" الذي طُبع في مصر عام 1889 والذي حشد فيه كثيرًا من الخرافات وأسباب التأسيس , وتقسيمه الماسونية إلى مراحل وأطوار تجعلك تصدع كلما قرأتها,فقد قسمها إلى قسمين: القديم والحديث أو الماسونية الحقيقية والماسونية الرمزية,والقسم القديم قسمه أيضًا إلى طورين:الأول "الماسونية العملية المحضة" فبدأت منذ عام 517 قبل الميلاد حتى 1000 بعد الميلاد,والطور الثاني "الماسونية المشتركة" وبدأت منذ عام 1000 بعد الميلاد حتى عام 1517,كما وقسم الحديثة أو الرمزية إلى طورين اثنين :الأول من سنه 1717_1783,والثاني من سنة 1783_حتى تاريخ تحريره كتابه.
والمتتبع لكل الكتّاب الذين بحثوا ودرسوا هذه الجمعية وأقوالهم لن تخرج عن عدة أقوال فيما يتعلق بمؤسيسها وتاريخ تأسيسها,ويكمن أن نجملها هنا كما يلي:
1.في عهد موسى عليه السلام وهو مؤسسها
2.في عهد الملك" هيرودس الثاني" وهو المؤسس الأول من بعده ابنه اغريبا,والحاخام حيرام آيبود,والحاخام موآب لافي من سبط لافي,في العقد الثالث بعد الميلاد. وأكثر الكتّاب رجحوا هذا الاحتمال لما فيه من غلو وابهام في آن واحد.
3. ـ في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي,زمن الإنعتاق من نير الكنيسة ورجالها, وظهور بوادرالثورة الفرنسية,وهذا هو الذي أرجحه لما سوف يأتي بيانه لاحقًا.
ويقول المؤيدون لوجود مثل هذه"الجمعية" أن هدفها الأول والأساسي هو القضاء على كل دين غير الدين اليهودي.
والملاحظ أن المؤيدين على اختلاف أديانهم وثقافتهم ربطوا الماسونية باليهود ,وجعلوا منها "القوة الخفية" التي تحكم العالم, وكأن البشر قطعانًا من الغنم والبعير يُساقون إلى حتفهم , وتُرسم لهم طريق حياتهم ودرب معيشتهم من قِبل حفنة من الناس أشدهم وأكثرهم ذلًا وصغارًا.
والآن لنأخذ الاحتمالات التي ذكروها الكتاب والباحثون في نشأة هذه الجمعية:
1.القول الأول:ساقط وكاذب ويدّعي على أنبياء الله الأشراف النبلاء ويتقول عليهم الأقاويل, فأنبياء الله فوق كل هذه الترهات والهرطقات, فهم معصومون عن الزلل وارتكاب الفاحشة ما ظهر منها وما بطن, ولا يعقل أن نبيًا أو رسولًا بعثه الله أن يتصف بمثل هذه الصفات وأن يتصرف مثل هذه التصرف, فالرسل والأنبياء رحمة للعباد لا نقمة .
وكلهم أنبياء مسلمون موحدون وجاءوا بالتوحيد ونفي الشرك,يقول الله تعالى في سورة الأنبياء:" وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ", ويقول في نفس سورة :" قُلْ إِنَّمَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ".
هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه زمن سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تكن الديانة النصرانية قد ظهرت بعد,حتى يفكر اليهود في القضاء عليها, وأما الأديان الآخرى فكانت وثنية وهي دون ديانة التوحيد.
2.وأما القول الثاني وهو المرجح عند الأكثرية,فهو يذكر ان التأسيس كان في عهد الملك هيرودس وابنه أغريبا,وبالتحديد ما بين عام37_44 بعد الميلاد, أي بعد أن وُلد المسيح عليه السلام,وربما بعد أن رفعه الله ,وأما أتباعه فهم كانوا حفنة من بني إسرائيل أي من جنسهم وربما قسم آخر من غير بني أسرائيل, ولكنهم لم يصلوا إلى مرحلة حتى يعتبروا خطرًا على اليهودية أو على اليهود أنفسهم,ثم إن النصرانية أصبحت ديانة رسمية وتمثل خطراً _ بالفعل مثلت خطرًا على اليهودية _في القرن الثالث بعد الميلاد أي بعد أكثر من قرنين من الزمن على تأسيس الماسونية, وهي بهذا تكون قد فشلت فشلًا ذريعًا في بلوغ مرامها وتحقيق هدفها الأول والاساسي ألا وهو القضاء على كل ديانة غير الديانة اليهودية.
كما وأن التاريخ ذكر لنا كيف أن الأديان الآخرى غير التوحيدية كانت تعج في الأرض وبين اليهود,ولم يحدث أن قامت قوة خفية_ماسونية_ بالقضاء على تلك الأديان, بل على العكس ترعرت وعاشت اليهودية مع باقي الأديان الوثنية جنبًا إلى جنب,ففي فلسطين كان أهلها يعبدون الأوثان, ومن بعدهم عبد الرومان أربابًا من دون الله,وفي الجزيرة العربية عاشوا مع العرب أهل الجاهلية في يثرب ,وكانت لهم أوثانهم وأصنامهم,ولم يذكر لنا التاريخ أنهم حاولوا القضاء على واحدة من هذه الأديان الوثنية.
وحتى عندما كانت دولتهم_ الخزرية_ قوية ولها وزنها بين الدول لم نسمع أنهم عزموا القضاء على الشرك والكفر في أديان الشعوب المتاخمة لهم. 

ومنذ أن خرجوا من فلسطين وهم يجرون ثياب الذل والهوان, وبعد أن تم القضاء على دولتهم لم تبن لهم قوة فعلية ظاهرة كانت أو خفية,ثم ما هو الداعي للقوة الخفية إن لم تظهر وتبن وتعلن ما قد تم الأنفاق عليه في الخفاء؟,أوليس بلوغ الهدف وتحقيق المرام بهجة وفرحة وفرصة لإعلان ما تمخض عنه الاتفاق في الخفاء؟ , وتعبيرًا عن نجاح "القوة الخفية" في نيل غايتها ؟ واظهاره على الملأ يجعل من أصحاب "القوة الخفية" قوة ظاهرة فعلية حقيقية مهابة الجانب قوية الشكيمة.
بل والملاحظ أنه بعد تأسيس "الماسونية" ساءت حال اليهود _أو أصحاب القوة الخفية_ فتم القضاء عليهم, وظهرت النصرانية كدين مناهض لها, وما أن جاء القرن السادس الميلادي حتى بعث الله رسوله محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بالإسلام ,واقام الدولة ونشر دينًا جديدًا غير اليهودية وغير النصرانية, فكيف عملت هذه "القوة الخفية" حتى ظهرت هذه الأديان وتلك القوى السياسية التي حطمت كل ما يتصل باليهودية واليهود؟, فرغم تحكمهم بالعالم وتسييرهم الشعوب والأقوام في شتى أنحاء المعمورة ,قامت هذه الشعوب والأقوام بالقضاء عليهم وعلى أحلامهم بعيش رغيد,فاي عمل هذا وأي قوة خفية هذه التي لا تهش ولا تنش.
وسوف أعرض بعض المحن التي مر بها اليهود لبيان عوار وزيف هذه الادعاء في وجود "القوة الخفية" منذ تأسيسها حتى اجلائهم عن المدينة :
1. في عام 70 ميلادي _اي بعد أن تأسست بعقدين ونيف من الزمن_ قضى عليهم تيطس ودمرهم وطردهم من فلسطين.
2. وفى عام135 ميلادي أرسل الإمبراطور ( سكتوس ) جيوشا - قتلت( 850 ) ألف يهودي و دمروا ( 50) قلعة يهودية
3. في عام 353 ميلادي وبعد أن دخل الامبراطور قسطنطين النصرانية أصدر قانونا يحظر اعتناق الديانة اليهودية. 
4. في عهد الإمبراطور ( جوفيان )، أصدر حظرا على اليهود يمنعهم من دخول أورشليم المسيحية و ما حولها ,و أصبحت المدينة مليئة بالراهبات و الرهبان ، و اعترضوا بقوة على إقامة الطقوس اليهودية في مدينتهم وطالبوا بمنع اليهود من اقامتها.
5. في عام 425 ميلادي تم إلغاء منصب البطرك اليهود بقانون ، للقضاء على اليهودية .
6. في عام 527 ميلادي تولى الإمبراطور ( جوستينيان ) السلطة و أصدر قانوناً بتحريم الدين اليهودي.و حرمان اليهود من كل المناصب ، و منعهم من الاحتفال بأعيادهم.
7.وفي عام 634 ميلادي أصدر هرقل قانونًا بتنصير اليهود في الإمبراطورية كلها بالقوة ،فهرب الكثيرون من اليهود الى مصر و بلاد فارس.
8. وفي عام 637 دخل المسلمون بيت المقدس ومنع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ان يسكن مع النصارى في القدس اليهود.
وهكذا نرى أنه خلال ستة قرون مرت على ادعاء تأسيس هذه "المنظمة السرية" والتي كان هدفها تدمير الأديان غير اليهودية,لم تستطع أن تقوم بمهمتها,بل فشلت فشلًا ذريعًا وساء حال مؤسسيها وقومهم وازداد عدد المتنصرين ,وبعث الله دينًا جديدًا دخل فيه الناس أفواجًا.
فأي قوة خفية وأي منظمة سرية هذه التي لم تستطع تقديم يد العون والمساعدة لأهلها , وكيف تسمح لأعدائها أن تقتل وتسبي ذراري أهلها وأحفاد مؤسسيها؟
واستمرحال اليهود في العالم على هذه الوتيرة من الضعف والذل والهوان,وكل دولة تصل للسلطة في الأراضي التي فيها اليهود يخضعون لقوانينها ويلتزمون بشروطها,والتاريخ الحديث بيّن لنا ما وقع عليهم من قتل وتشريد وطرد وسحق.
وعاش اليهود في ظل الدولة الإسلامية كأحد رعاياها,وخضعوا لقوانين الدولة حتى في أمورهم الدينية, فقد جاء في كتب التاريخ أن السلطان عيّن لليهود حاخامًا يكون مرجعيتهم وإليه يحتكمون في قضاياهم الدينية في عام 1719في رومانيا يوم كانت تحت ظل الدولة الإسلامية, وأطلق عليه حاخام باشا وهو لقب تركي ,فهذا يدل على سيطرة غيرهم عليهم وأنهم كانوا يخضعون لقوانين الدولة التي يعيشون في كنفها.
والمحافل الماسونية الغربية لم تكن تسمح لليهودي أن ينتسب للماسونية إلا إذا تنصر كما في المحفل الألماني,وحتى عام 1870 كانت مسألة انضمام اليهود للمحافل الاسكندنافية والألمانية محل خلاف, ولم يُسمح إلا لعدد صغير جدًا من اليهود للإنضمام في تلك المحافل الماسونية.
فهذا كله يدل على عدم وجود صلة فعلية وتأسيسية بين هذه الجمعية وبين اليهود.
يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (22 مايو 2010)

وأما حقيقة هذه الجمعية فهي لم تكن في نشأتها الأولى إلا عبارة عن مجموعة من العمال"البنائين" الذين عاشوا في القرون الوسطى وعلى أرجح تقدير في القرن السادس عشر وكانوا يمارسون مهنتهم في بناء القلاع والقصور والكنائس والكاتدرائيات التي مُلئت بها عواصم الدول الغربية,وطغى هذا النمط المعماري على مدنها,وأطلقوا على أنفسهم البنائين الأحرار لأنهم أحرار في مزاولة حرفتهم هذه في أي بقعة وتحت أي بلدية دون الارتباط بجهة معينة,وقيل لأنهم أحرار في ممارسة حرفتهم في البلدية التي يتبعونها بعد أن يتلقى كل عضو جديد التدريب اللازم,ومن هنا ظهر لقب التلميذ في الماسونية أو كما نقول في لهجتنا "الصبي" ,وينتقل بعدها إلى درجة أعلى هي الرفيق أو زميل المهنة,وبعد هذا واكتسابه الخبرة يصبح بناءًا أعظم أو أستاذًا أعظم أي أستاذاً في الصنعة. 
ومن الطبيعي كونها جمعية تضم أعضاءًا لهم نفس الحرفة والمهنة فيكون لهم أيضًا نفس الأدوات والمعدات المستعملة في حرفتهم ونفس الملابس والثياب,كما تبنوا بعض الشعارات مثل"حرية ,إخاء ,مساواة", وهذا أمر طبيعي ويحصل في كل النقابات في عصرنا الحديث حيث تتخذ كل نقابة رمزًا وشعارًا لها كما اتخذت نقابة الأطباء والصيادلة الأفعى والكأس,ونقابة المحامين لها شعار الميزان,وكل نقابة اتخذت شعارًا يدل على طبيعة عملها,وبالنسبة إلى البنائين فقد اتخذوا _في البدء _الفرجار والمسطرة والمثلث كرمز لهم ولجمعيتهم,وأضيفت بعض ذلك أشكال ورموز لاضفاء عنصر السرية والابهام, ولبسوا ثيابًا مميزة مثل البزة السوداء والقفازات البيضاء ويربطون على خواصرهم مآزر صغيرة, كما واتبعوا طريقة خاصة في السلام سواء بالأيدي وحركاتها أو الروؤس والعيون, لتتعارف كل حرفة وكل درجة من درجات الحرفة من خلالها,فيُعرف الغريب عن الصنعة والتلميذ والرفيق والأستاذ الأعظم.
والبناؤن وهم أول نقابة ظهرت وفي عصر الاقطاعيين ولم تكن القوانين قد سُنت بعد,بل كانت القوانين آنذاك ضدهم فكان من الواجب أن يضفوا السرية على جمعيتهم وأعضائها,وأن يتحفظوا في كل لقاء يجتمعون فيه,وأن لا يقبلوا أي عضو من خارج حرفتهم كي لا يفشي أسرارهم .
وقد واكبت هذه الجمعية أحداثٌ جعلتها متميزة وأضفت عليها ألوانًا من الأفكار والشعارات حتى أصبحت بحلتها المعروفة حاليًا,ومن أهم هذه الأحداث:
1.الثورة الصناعية:ظهرت بوادر هذه الثورة في بداية القرن الثامن عشر,حيث اكتشفت الآلة البخارية على يد توماس سافري وطورها توماس نيوكومن في عام 1708,إلا أنها لم تكن بالكفاءة المطلوبة حتى جاء جيمس واط وهو مهندس أسكتلندي_وفي هذه اشارة إلى المحفل الماسوني الاسكتلندي العريق_, وكان أبوه بناءً معماريًا, وكثّف البخار في تشغيل المحركات ونقل ,وهكذا جعل من الحلم حقيقة حيث أنه اصبح بالإمكان اقامة المصانع في أي بقعة في الأرض وإن ابتعدت عن مصادر الماء.
وبدأت بريطانيا في استخدام فحم الكوك في صناعة الصلب من الحديد, وصناعة الحديد الذي يدخل في تركيب وتصنيع كل الماكنات والمعدات والآلات والسفن,وهكذا كانت الشرارة الأولى التي فجرت الثورة الصناعية في بريطانيا ومن ثمة في العالم كله.
ومع اقامة المصانع وحاجتها إلى العمال والمهندسين واستغلال جهدهم في العمل من قِبل أصحاب المصانع نشأت الخلافات وتضارب الأراء والمصالح فبدأ العمال والمهندسون يجتمعون من أجل التباحث في مشاكلهم ومناقشة ما ينبغي عمله,فتكونت نواة النقابات العمالية وكفاحهم من أجل حقوقهم .
2. الثورة الفكرية:الانعتاق من نيرالكنيسة وسطوة رجال الدين النصراني,وشروع رجال الفكر والعلم في نشر أفكارهم وعلومهم,وبزوغ فكرة فصل الدين عن الدولة,وفكرة الحل الوسط,بعد أن كانت الكنيسة تعاقب كل من ينشر فكرًا أو علمًا يناهض الكنيسة ويخالف عقيدتها,فكان اطلاق الحريات وتأصيل العلمانية.
3.الثورة الفرنسية:اندلعت الثورة الفرنسية ضد ملوكها في آخرالقرن الثامن عشر ,حيث بدأت في عام 1789,وكان هدفها هو التخلص من براثن الملوك والأمراء والإقطاعيين الذين كانوا يتحكمون في رقاب الناس,ويمتصون خيراتهم ,ويسخرونهم لخدمتهم,وبدأت في فرنسا أثناء حكم الملك لويس السادس عشر وزوجه ماريا أنطوانيت,والقضاء على الحكم الملكي واحلال الحكم الديمقراطية مكانه.
فكان الحكم الديمقراطي وحقوق الإنسان وشعارالثورة"حرية,إخاء,مساواة".
وقد أثر كل حدث على هذه الجمعية فصبغها بلون معين من الأفكار وألبسها حللًا من الشعارات,فتبلورت فكرة الجمعية وأصبحت جمعية ماسونية لها مبادئها وأهدافها ورموزها وشعاراتها.
وهي في الحقيقة جمعية علمانية ديمقراطية,وهي جزء من الفكر الغربي والمبدأ الرأسمالي,وتمثل واقع الغرب.
وبقيت الماسونية_العلمانية الديمقراطية الداعية للحريات_ أسيرة العالم القديم والمتثمل في اوروبا وآسيا حتى بدأت تدب الحياة في العالم الجديد,ووجدت هذه الأفكار التربة الخصبة في المجتمع الأمريكي الجديد,فانتقلت رئاستها إلى العالم الحديد واحتضنت الجمعية وسارعت في نمائها وامتدادها,وقد صدرتها إلى كل دول العالم وخاصة العربي في مطلع القرن العشرين.
ومن الأمور التي زادت من شهرة هذه الجمعية:
1.دخول بعض رجال الفكر والأدب العرب في سلك هذه الجمعية التي تؤمن بالعلمانية وتنادي بفصل الدين عن الدولة والديمقراطية وإطلاق الحريات.
ودخولهم إما أنه كان عن جهل وغباء أو عن مكر ودهاء,جهل وغباء في أهداف هذه الجمعية والأفكار التي تدعو إليها,ومكر ودهاء لإيمانهم بما تدعو إليه وسيرهم حثيثًا من أجل ايصال تلك الأفكار بين أفراد المجتمع العربي والمسلم.
وقد ترددت أقوال عن دخول كثير من هؤلاء الرجال منهم جمال الأفغاني ومحمد عبده وطه حسين,ولا يُستبعد هذا الأمر ما دام يتوافق مع ما آمنوا به ودعوا إليه,حيث ظهر من بين علماء المسلمين من طعن في أصول أحكام الإسلام,وغيره من طعن بمصداقية القرآن في سرد قصص الأنبياء ,وغيرها من أمور العلمنة والدمقرطة واطلاق الحريات.
2.انتساب جمع من زعماء وروؤساء عرب ومسلمين إيماناً منهم بفكرة فصل الدين عن الدولة,كي تسهل عليهم قيادة شعوبهم بتهميشهم دور الإسلام السياسي.
3.رواج هذه الأفكار بين أفراد المجتمع العربي والمسلم من المضبوعين في الثقافة الغربية,وكذلك انتصار الشيوعية وفكرتها واقامة دولتها وانتشار الإلحاد.
وأما الأسباب التي دفعت إلى اظهار هذه الجمعية بمظهر المؤثر والمحرك من خلف الكواليس وأنها آداة في يد اليهود من أجل الوصول إلى سيطرتهم على العالم فهي:
1.الدول الغربية وايحاؤهم للزعماء العرب والمسلمين أن هناك قوة خفية تخطط وتعمل من وراء الكواليس والتي لا يمكن السيطرة عليها ومن الواجب مسايرتها لتآمن سطوتها,وذلك لإذلال هؤلاء الحكام وابقائهم طوع أيدي الدول الغربية وهواهم.
2.الحكام العرب كي يتبرؤا من عبء الجهاد ,وأن القضية محسومة وليس بقدرتهم رد مثل هذا الخطر الخفي,وإذلال شعوبهم ليسيطروا عليهم ويملوا عليهم ما رغبوا وشاؤا من أمور.
3.دولة اسرائيل لاظهار هيبتها وجعلها تكسب الحروب سيكولوجياً دون أن تدخل معارك حقيقية مع العرب والمسلمين,وقد ذكر هذا المعلق السياسي الإسرائيلي يوئيل ماركوس في جريدة هآرتس الإسرائيلية، في 31 ديسمبر 1993م، أن كثيراً من الدول تغازل إسرائيل وتحاول أن تكسب ودها نظراً لأن حكام هذه الدول يؤمنون - بصدق- بأن البروتوكولات وثيقة صحيحة، وأن ما جاء فيها هو المخطط الذي يتحقق في هذا العصر والذي سيؤدي إلى سيطرة اليهود على العالم، وأن اليهود يتحكمون بالفعل في رأس المال العالمي وفي حكومة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. ومن ثم - يقول ماركوس- فالطريق إلى المعونة الأمريكية يمر من خلال اللوبي الصهيوني والدولة الصهيونية، ويؤكد ماركوس معلقاً على هذه المفارقة: (إن البروتوكولات تبدو كأن الذي كتبها لم يكن شخصاً معادياً لليهود، وإنما يهودي ذكي يتسم ببعد النظر! ) وذلك بسبب أثرها الذي يولد الرهبة في النفوس ويدفع البشر لمغازلة إسرائيل خاصةً واليهود عامة.
فهذه هي حقيقة هذه الجمعية الوهمية,وإن صح أن يطلق عليها اسم فهو الجمعية العلمانية,أو بتعبير آخر هي الفكر الراسمالي بكل ما فيه من أفكار عفنة وأراء سمجة.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



الصهيونية​
الصهيونية نسبة إلى صهيون والتاء للتأنيث كما في قولنا اليهودية نسبة إلى اليهود,وصهيون تعني بالعبرية "الحصن",وتطلق ويراد بها احد الجبلين الذين عليهما قامت مدينة القدس, كما ويراد بها مدينة القدس اجمالًا عند اليهود حسب ما ورد في العد القديم.
واصطلاحًا هي حركة سياية غربية استعمارية هدفها طرد اليهود من الدول الأوروبية وتوطينهم في فلسطين,والفكرة استساغها اليهود وتنبوها وعملوا على تنفيذها.
حركة سياسية لانها كانت تقوم بأعمال سياسية من تأثير على حكام الغرب واستقطابهم ورجال الفكر والصحافة والإعلام وغيرذلك,وغربية لان منبعها غربي وتبلورت على يد مفكرين غربيين من غيراليهود,ولم يقبل بها اليهود في البداية ,واستعمارية لأنها هدفها كان استعمار تركة الدولة العثمانية من دول عربية وإسلامية وبسط نفودها على ارجائها,واستساغها اليهود لأن فيها خلاصهم من الاضطهاد والذل والهوان والحقد الواقع عليهم من الدول الغربية التي كانوا يعيشون فيها.


جذورالفكرالصهيوني​قد يتبادر لذهن الانسان العربي أن الصهيونية أسسها اليهود بقوتهم ومناعتهم من أجل "وطنهم السليب",إلا أن الحقيقة عكس ذلك,لقد بدأت بوادر هذا الفكر في القرن الثامن عشر عندما ظهرت الدول الغربية كقوة في الساحة العالمية مثل انكلترا وفرنسا وروسيا وألمانيا وايطاليا,ومن ثمة أمريكا بعد أن تأسست دولة إسرائيل _وإن بدت اشارات تؤيدالصهيونية من قِبل حكام أمريكا في القرن التاسع عشر والقرن العشرين,وسوف نعرضها في مكانها من هذا البحث_وفي حين تراجعت قوة الدولة الأولى آنذاك"الدولة الأسلامية العلية",بدأت هذه الدول تفكر مليًا في استعمار الدول العربية والإسلامية ووراثة الدولة الإسلامية العلية,وكان أول من تنبهه إلى أمر اليهود واستعمالهم كوسيلة وآداة طيعة من أجل تحقيق أحلامه الإستعمارية الإمبراطور الفرنسي نابليون بونابرت,حيث قال في خطابة عام 1799:"
"من بونابرت القائد الأول في جيوش الجمهورية الفرنسية في أفريقيا وآسيا، إلى الورثة الشرعيين لأرض إسرائيل.
الإسرائيليون هم الأمة الفريدة التي لم تستطع آلاف السنين وشهوة الفتح والطغيان أن تجردهم سوى من أراضيهم، ولكن ليس من اسمهم وكيانهم القومي... ألا ثوروا على العار يا أيها المشردون وأعلنوها حرباً لم يحدث مثلها في تاريخ البشرية، حرب تقوم بها أمة اُعتبرت أرضها- بجرة قلم من الحكام- غنيمة لأعدائها الذين يريدون بفظاظة تقاسمها فيما بينهم وكما يشاءون. إن فرنسا تنتقم لعارها وعار أبعد الأمم التي تركت منسية وقتاً طويلاً تحت أغلال العبودية، وتنتقم للعار الذي أحاق بكم خلال ألفي سنة.
إن الأمة العظيمة التي لا تتاجر بالشرف، كما فعل أولئك الذين باعوا أجدادكم إلى كل الأمم تناديكم الآن من أجل أن تستلموا منها ما قد احتلته حتى الآن وبحصانة ومساعدة هذه الأمة، كي تبقوا أسياد البلاد، ولكي تدافعوا عنها ضد كل الذين يريدون غزوها.
لقد جعل الجيش الصغير الذي بعثتني العناية الإلهية به إلى هنا من القدس مقر قيادته الرئيسية. إن هذا الجيش الذي يقاد بالعدل ويصحبه النصر سوف ينتقل بعد أيام قليلة إلى دمشق، المدينة المجاورة التي تهدد مدينة داوود.... فها قد سنحت الفرصة التي قد لا تتكرر ثانية خلال ألفي سنة، من أجل المطالبة باسترداد حقوقكم المدنية بين سكان المعمورة والتي حُرمتم منها بشكل مخز طيلة ألفي سنة، ومن أجل المطالبة باستعادة كيانكم السياسي كأمة بين الأمم وبحقكم الطبيعي في عبادة يهوه بحسب إيمانكم علناً ومن غير شك، إلى الأبد".
حتى قال فيه حاييم وايزمان:"أول الصهاينة العصريين من الأغيار".

وتلقفت انكلترا هذه الفكرة خاصة بعد أن بزغ نجمها كدولة مستعمِرة في أكثر من طرف في العالم, فكان لها مستعمرات في آسيا وافريقيا واوربا,حتى قيل أنها الإمبراطورية التي لا تغيب عنها الشمس.
وقد كان لكل دولة من هذه الدول أثرها في تنمية الفكرة الصهيونية ,وسوف أرجئ انكلترا لأنها الدولة التي كانت فلسطين تحت سلطانها عندما تأججت الصهيونية واستطاعت بمساعدة الانكليز وسياستها والمد البشري والمالي اليهودي أن تقيم "دولة إسرائيل".
*1.فرنسا*:
لقد سبق وذكرت ما قاله نابليون في حثه اليهود على السير معه ,ووعده إياهم بوطن خاص بهم وهو فلسطين.إلا أن هزيمته ونفيه لم تسمحا له أن يتمم ما عزم عليه.
*2.ألمانيا*:
لقد أرسل الدوق إيلونبرج باسم قيصر ألمانيا رسالة إلى هرتزل يقول له فيها:"إن صاحب الجلالة على استعداد أكيد أن يناقش الأمر"توطين اليهود" مع السلطان,وأنه سيسعده أن يستمع إلى مزيد من التفاصيل منكم في القدس".(والرسالة مؤرخة في سبتمبر 1897).
*3.روسيا: *
ردًا على رسالة هرتزل إلى قيصر روسيا يسأله حسن نوايا دولته إزاء الصهيونية والمؤتمر الذي سوف ينعقد في عام 1903, والتي حررها فون بليفيه وزير الداخلية الروسي وجاء فيها:"ما دامت الصهيونية تحاول تأسيس دولة مستقله في فلسطين,وتنظم هجرة اليهود الروس,فمن المؤكد أن تظل الحكومة الروسية تحبذ ذلك.وتستطيع الصهيونية أن تعتمد على تأييد معنوي ومادي من روسيا إذا ساعدت الإجراءات العملية التي تفكر فيها على تخفيف عدد اليهود في روسيا".
وقد شدد الوزير الروسي على أن المساعدة مشروطة بالتخلص من اليهود الروس.
*4.إيطاليا:*
عرض هرتزل على فكتور إيمانويل الثالث_ملك إيطاليا_ مشروعه الصهيوني الخاص"بتوجيه الفائض من الهجرة اليهودي" إلى ليبيا تحت رعاية إيطاليا.ولكن الملك لم يأخذ كلامه على محمل الجد,ورد عليه ردًا باردًا مبينًا له أن مشروعه الصهيوني هذا يعني البناء في "منزل شخص آخر".
*5.بريطانيا:*
لقد كانت بريطانيا السبّاقة في تبني الصهيونية ,بل هي تعتبر المؤسس الحقيقي لها,وقد بدأت بوادر الإشارة إليها في عام 1840 على يد السياسي البريطاني اللورد بالمرستون,حيث كان آنذاك يشغل منصب وزير الخارجية البريطانية (1784-1865),إذ قال في إحدى رسائله للسفير البريطاني"إذا عاد الشعب اليهودي إلى فلسطين تحت حماية السلطان العثماني وبناءً على دعوة منه,فإنهم سيقومون بكبح جماح أي مخططات شريرة قد يديرها محمد أو من سيخلفه في المستقبل",طبعًا قصده من مخططات محمد علي الخروج على السلطان واقتسامه مصر والسودان, وهذا ما لم ترغبه بريطانيا كي تبقى تركة الدولة العلية كاملة من حصتها.وقد ورد في مقال في صحيفة التايمز الشهيرة وفي نفس العام(1840) أن فكرة الصهيونية الهادفة إلى إعادة اليهود إلى فلسطين أصبحت"مطروحة بشكل جديّ".
وقد شد من أزر اللورد بالمرستون زعيم حزب الإنجيليين شافستبري الذي كان شقيق زوج بالمرستون_والذي كان يدعو إلى تنصير يهود بريطانيا_ , وقد أظهر حقده على اليهود عندما قال عنهم" هم شعب عضوي منبوذ", ولا ينتمي إلى أوروبا,وأنهم جنسًا من الغرباء,متعجرفون وسود القلوب,ويقبلون اليسير من الحياة لما عانوه على مر العصور من الذل والهوان في دول العالم .
وهو أول من قال :"إن أي شعب لابد له من وطن.والأرض القديمة للشعب القديم", وتطور هذا القول ليصبح "وطن بلا شعب لشعب بلا وطن",وهو شعار الصهيونية المحوري.
وكذلك لورانس اوليفانت(1829-1888) الذي عمل في السلك الدبلوماسي البريطاني في الشئون الهندية وكان عضواً في البرلمان البرطاني وأيد بكل شدة اقامة وطن لليهود في فلسطين والضفة الشرقية من نهر الأردن,ودعا إلى إنشاء شركة استيطانية بريطانية لتوطين اليهود في تلك البقعة,على أن تكون تحت رعاية دولته وتمويلها من الخارج .
وقد زار بالفعل فلسطين من أجل اختيار موقع المستوطنة اليهودية الأولى ,وجاء اختياره على منطقة شرق الأردن شمال البحر الميت, ويبدو أنه كان خلف إنشاء أول جمعية صهيونية استيطانية تحت اسم"بيلو" Bilu",وقد نجح بالفعل في نقل وتوطين أكثر من سبعين يهودي في ذلك الوقت.
وفي العام الذي لقي فيه حتفه ألف كتاب"أرض جلعاد"The Land of Gilead",والذي قال بضرورة توطين اليهود في فلسطين,وشرح فيه أبعاد الفكر الصهيوني.
فنلاحظ أن بذرة السوء قد زُرعت قبل ولادة الزعيم الروحي للصهيونية"ثيودور هرنزل" بأربعة عقود,وهذا يدل دلالة واضحة على أن المؤسس الحقيقي لهذه الحركة السياسية هم الغرب وسياسيوهم الغلف.
وأما الأسباب التي دفعت هذه الدول لتأسيس الصهيونية فيمكن أن نجملها في محورين,اولهما:المحورالسياسي,وثانيهما:المحور الديني.
فأما المحورالسياسي فقد تمثل في الآتي:
1.زرع جسم سرطاني غريب في جسد الأمة الإسلامية,وذلك أن الغرب كان على يقين أنه وبعد تقسيم ورثة الدولة الإسلامية العلية وربوضهم فوق قلوب أصحاب البلاد ,فلا بد وأن يأتي يوم يخرجون منها,فكانت فكرة إنشاء وطن قومي لليهود وجعلهم جسرًا يمررون من خلاله مخططاتهم في المنظقة.
ولهذا رأينا كيف حاولت كل الدول التي لها جزء من القصعة استغلال اليهود وجعلهم جواسيسًا وعيونًا لها في المنطقة.
2.التخلص من يهود بلادهم بطريقة نفعية ذكية,فبدل طردهم_النابع من كرههم الشديد لليهود_ من بلادهم فيبدو وكأنهم أعداء الإنسانية ,وكي لا يثيروا سخط الدول الآخرى,وكي يحافظوا على نقاء صورتهم في الساحة الدولية لجأوا إلى فكرة إنشاء وطن قومي لليهود وتحويلها إلى حقيقة وأمر واقعي قيض الننفيذ.
3.استغلال ثروات اليهود وخبراتهم في تمويل مشاريهم الاستعمارية وصناعاتهم وخاصة العسكرية منها,وفتح أسواق لسلعهم المتنوعة الأصناف.
4.الهيمنة الثقافية والفكرية من خلال بث أفكار الرأسمالية والديمقراطية والحريات في المنطقة,وإظهار دولة إسرائيل وكأنها واحة الديمقراطية بين الأنظمة العربية الإستبدادية.
وأما المحور الديني فقد كان على النحو الآتي:
1.إيمان النصارى _كل طوائفهم_ بالعهد القديم ,وأنه جزء لا يتجزأ من كتابهم"المقدس",وإيمانهم بكل ما جاء فيه من كفر وشرك وضلالات وافتراءات وأكاذيب وبهتان على الله وملائكته ورسله,ومن أهم ما آمنوا به وما جاء في العهد القديم:
ا. أن أرض فلسطين هي أرض اليهود,وأنها من حقهم الديني والتاريخي.
ب.أن المسيح المنتظر_عودة الماشيّح_ دليل على صحة الإنجيل,ودليل على على انتشار النصرانية,وهذه لن تتم إلا في أرض الميعاد.
2.إيمان النصارى الراسخ في أن اليهود هم الذين قتلوا المسيح,وهم بذلك يستحقون القتل أو العذاب من تشريد وطرد واضطهاد وعزل عن باقي افراد المجتمع النصراني,وخير طريق لعزلهم هو اخراجهم من أوروبا النصرانية,وأفضل مكان هو ما له في نفوس اليهود من وقع وأثر,وفي أفئدة النصارى غاية وأمر.
يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
دور هرتزل في تأسيس الصهيونية​في هذه الظروف وُلد ثيودور هرتزل في بودابست عاصمة المجر عام 1860,من أسرة يهودية _رغم أنه لم يكن يعرف العبرية ,ولم يكن لليهودية تأثير على عقيدته_,وقد نشأ في بيئة علمانية مسيحية وتشرّب أفكار الغرب المسيحي وخاصة التنوير الألماني, وحتى المؤتمرات الصهيونية التي أقيمت كانت مجرياتها تتم باللغة الألمانية,وقد قيل أنه لم يختتن ولم يختن ولده الذكر"هانز" الذي تنصر ومات عليها.
التحق وهو صغير بمدرسة يهودية إلا أنه تركها والتحق بالمدرسة الإنجيلية حتى عام 1878,حيث انتقل وعائلته إلى فيينا,بعد وفاة أخته هناك.
وفي نفس العام التحق بكلية القانون واستمر في دراسته إلا أن حصل على الدكتوراة في القانون في عام 1884,ومارس مهمنة المحاماة مدة لا تزيد عن عام واحد.
وانتقل بعدها إلى الكتابة والصحافة,وعمل مراسلًا لصحيفة نمساوية"الصحيفة الجديدة الحرة"(New Free Press) ذات التأثير الليبرالي في ذلك الوقت في باريس.
*مؤلفاته:*
1.مسرحية"الجيتو" في عام 1884
2.دولة إسرائيل"Der Judenstaat"في عام 1896
3.الأرض القديمة الجديدة "Old-New"عام 1902
لقد كان لكثرة تنقله بين الدول الغربية وملاحظته الكره الشديد لليهود والظلم والذل الذي يقع عليهم في البلاد الغربية الأثر الأكبر في تكوين شخصيته الصهيونية,والأمور التي ساعدته على الظهور كقائد صهيوني:
1.دراسته للحقوق والقانون الروماني 
2.عمله في الصحافة 
3.حبه في الظهور والشهرة
4.اتصاله بالحكام الغربيين والتجمعات اليهودية في الغرب.
وقد استغل حادثة حصلت في عام 1898حيث أتهم ضابط فرنسي يهودي يدعى الفريد دريفوس بسرقة وثائق عسكرية سرية , و تسليمها إلى الملحق العسكرى الألمانى فى باريس , فوجهت إليه الحكومة الفرنسية تهمة الخيانة العظمى , و حوكم محاكمة عسكرية , و تم تجريده من ألقابه , و أهين علناً داخل الكلية الحربية , و حُكم عليه بالنفى المؤبد من فرنسا , ثم تصدى لنقض الحكم كثيرون, و قبلت المحكمة إعادة النظر فى القضية , و قضت بحبسه عشر سنوات بدلاً من النفى , ثم لم يزل اليهود بكل وسائلهم يعملون على تغيير الحكم حتى نجحوا فى النهاية , و قررت محكمة النقض فى 12 يوليو عام 1902 بطلان الحكم السابق و تبرئة دريفوس و إعادته إلى الجيش .
دور هرتزل في تقعيد الصهيونية​سعّر من وطأة العبء اليهودي وشرع يفكر في خلاصهم من الدول الغربية وجمعهم في وطن خاص بهم,فبدأ كما بينت سابقًا اتصالاته مع الحكام والزعماء الغربيين الذين أفصحوا عن نواياهم ورغبتهم في التخلص من يهود بلادهم,إلا أنه أدرك أن تحقيق هدفه في تكوين وطن لليهود وأن الطريق إلى القدس لن تكون إلا عبر لندن,فصب اهتمامه كله على هذه الدولة وحكامها,فانتقل للعيش في لندن.
لقد كان اختياره هذا دقيقًا وواعيًا,فهو يعلم تمام العلم أن قوة بريطانيا السياسية والعسكرية وانخراطها في هدم الدولة الإسلامية وسلطانها النافد في السياسة الدولية سوف يؤتي ثماره في تأسيس وطن لليهود في فلسطين.
وأن قوتها الإستعمارية أثبت وأمنع وأكثر استقرارًا من القوات الإستعمارية الأوروبية الآخرى,وقد صرح بهذا في خطابة إلى المؤتمر التأسيسي للاتحاد الصهيوني الإنكليزي المؤرخ في 28 فبراير عام 1898,كما وقال في خطاب له في العام التالي أي 1899 في لندن:"الإنكليز هم أول من اعترفوا بضروروة التوسع الإستعماري في العالم الحديث,ولذك فإن علم بريطانيا العظمى يرفرف عبر البحار".
وقال في مناسبة آخرى:" إن إنشاء الدولة الصهيونية ستضيف إلى الإمبراطورية مستعمرة آخرى غنية".
فوجد الإنكليز ضالتهم فيه ووجدها هو فيهم,فهم _أي الإنكليز_ وجدوا كبش الفداء والذي على عاتقه سوف يلقون تبعيات الصهيونية وإنشاء وطن لليهود في فلسطين, وهكذا يتنصلون من أي لائمة قد تلحق بهم, وهو_أي هرتزل_ فقد ثقف بطرف يؤيده ويمده بكل ما يريد من أجل تحقيق هدفه.
كان يأمل أن تلقى دعوته للصهيونية قبولاً حسنًا وشديدًا من قبل اليهود في بريطانيا والعالم,إلا أن كثيرًا من اليهود وحاخاماتهم عارضوا بشدة إنشاء وطن لهم في الأرض المقدسة.ومن شدة المعارضة في ألمانيا تحول انعقاد المؤتمر الأول للصهيونية الذي كان من المقرر أن يتم في ميونخ (ألمانيا) عام 1897 إلى بازل في سويسرا.وأعلنت اللجنة التنفيذية للحاخامات في ألمانيا_عشية انعقاد مؤتمر بازل_اعتراضها على الصهيونية,كما واعترضت منظمتان يهوديتان رئيسيتان في بريطانيا على المؤتمر والصهيونية التي دعا إليها وهما:مجلس مندوبي اليهود الإنكليز,والهيئة اليهودية الإنكليزية.
وأعرب المؤتمر المركزي لليهود في أمريكا عن اعتراضه لهذا المؤتمر ومقرراته,ونفس الأمر حدث مع حاخام مدينة فيينا .
حتى أن المؤتمر المركزي ليهود أمريكا رفض وعد بلفور بعد صدوره وكتبوا عريضة موجهة لرئيس أمريكا يحتجون فيها على هذا الوعد,وقد وقع عليها 299 يهوديًا أمريكيًا.
ومن أهم الشخصيات اليهودية التي عارضت فكرة الوطن في أرض الميعاد هو السير أودين مونتاجو العضو اليهودي الوحيد في الوزارة البريطانية التي أصدرت هذا الوعد.
ومع هذا فقد بقي هرتزل يسير حثيثًا في تنفيذ خطته,وتم له ما أراد فعقد المؤتمر الأول للصهيونية في بازل فيما بين 29-31 آب عام 1897 وأعلن على الملأ يوم انعقاده وتم علانية دون اضفاء أي سرية أو إبهام حول انعقاده وأسبابه وقراراته,وحضره حوالي 250 شخصا أسماؤهم جميعا ووظائفهم معروفة، وقد صمم شعار الحركة الفنان ماكس بودينهايمر وهو عبارة عن درع أزرق ذو حواف حمراء كُتبت عليها عبارة"تأسيس الدولة اليهودية هو الحل الوحيد للمسألة اليهودية",وفي وسطه أسد يهودا,وحوله نجمة داوود واثنتا عشر نجمة إشارة إلى أسباط إسرائيل.وكان معظمهم من يهود أوروبا الشرقية وينتمون إلى جمعية صهيونية واحدة "أحباء صهيون"، وكان معظم الحضور من الطبقة الوسطى وربعهم من رجال الأعمال والباقي من الأدباء والطلبة. وكان بينهم ملحدون واشتراكيون وأحد عشر حاخاما، فقد كانت المرجعية الدينية اليهودية تحرم العودة إلى فلسطين. وقد وصف روتشيلد هذه المجموعة بأنهم مجموعة من الصغار والشحاذين والمغفلين الذين يقودهم هرتزل.
أعلن المؤتمر أن الهدف الأول هو اقامة وطن في فلسطين لليهود,وقُرر فيه الآتي:
1.ترقية اليهود المقيمين بفلسطين في أعمالهم الزراعية والصناعية والتجارية.
2.تأليف اليهود في جميع البلدان جمعيات محلية ,أو جماعات عامة حسب ما تقتضيه قوانين تلك البلاد.
3.تقوية الوعي اليهودي حيث كان.
4.اتخاذ الخطوات التهيدية للحصول على السند الضروري من الحكومات.
وكان القرار الرابع هو ما استند عليه هرتزل وقضى عمره في دراسته ومعالجته, وكما قلتُ فقد استقر رأيه على بريطانيا,وعند انتقاله للاستقرار في لندن قابل جوزيف تشامبرلين الذي تقلد منصب وزير المستعمرات البريطانية في وزارة بلفور, وعرض عليه حل المسألة اليهودية الأوروبية عن طريق الخطط الإستعمارية,ولاقت فكرته ترحيبًا وتفهماً من قِبل ذلك الوزير,وطلب من الوزير أن يساعده في الحصول على فلسطين لترحيل اليهود إليها, إلا أن الدولة العثمانية وعلى ضعفها واضطراب وضعها السياسي والعسكري لم تُقسم بعد, فطلب جوزيف تشامبرلين من هرتزل أن يبحث عن مكان آخر داخل الإمبراطورية البريطانية مثل:قبرص ,شرق أفريقيا,واستقر الرأي بعد دراسات واتصالات على اتخاذ شرق إفريقيا وطنًا ليهود أوروبا,إلا أن المسألة تعرقلت وباءت بالفشل.
يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
وبعد زمن عاود هرتزل يدغدغ أحلام الإنكليز في التخلص من اليهود وتسخيرهم للإمبراطورية البريطانية في حال منحهم فلسطين,فمن جملة ما قاله هرتزل:"إن بريطانيا سوف تحصل على عشرة ملايين تابع (عميل) سري لها في كل أنحاء العالم يتسمون بالإخلاص والنشاط ,عشرة ملايين عميل يضعون أنفسهم في خدمة جلالتها ونفوذها".
",وقال بن غوريون:"من خان بريطانيا العظمى فقد خان الصهيونية".
وعقدت الحركة الصهيونية حتى عام 1946 إثنين وعشرين مؤتمراً تعاقب على رئاسةلجتنها التنفيذية خلالها كلاًمن هرتزل ( 1897 – 1904 ) ,وولفسون (1905-1910) , وفاربرغ ( 1911-1920 ) , ووايزمن من (1920-1931 ) وسولوكوف من( 1931 – 1935 ) ومرةأخرى وايزمن (1935 – 1946 ) وبقيت الحركة الصهيونية ولحنتها التنفيذية دون رئيس حتىعام 1956 .
وقد مات هرتزل قبل أن يرى حلمه حقيقة وكان هذا في 3 تموز عام1904 في بلدة أولاخ في النمسا, وقد تم نقل رفاته إلى فلسطين بعد قيام الدولة في عام 1949 بناءً على أمر من الرئيس الأول لإسرائيل حاييم وايزمان,ووضعت على جبل بالقرب من القدس"عين كارم" وسمي باسمه "جبل هرتزل",كما وأقام المستوطنون مدينة أطلقوا عليها هرتزيليا نسبة إليه.

الصهيونية وأمريكا​
إن الأوضاع السياسية والإجتماعية في أمريكا كانت وما زالت تختلف عنها في العالم القديم أي أوروبا, على الرغم من أن جل سكان أمريكا البيض من أحفاد الأوربيين من انكليز وفرنسيين وهولنديين واسبان وغيرهم,فهم من الناحية الدينية كانوا يحملون نفس العقيدة ويتبعون النصرانية بعهديها الإثنين.
ولهذا لم تكن نظرتهم إلى اليهود نظرة حقد وكره وأنهم فائض يجب التخلص منه.
*وأوجه الإختلاف بين العالمين :*
1.الناحية السياسية:فهم كانوا ينتهجون مبدأ مونرو وهو مبدأ العزلة في النصف الغربي من العالم, حيث لا يتدخلون في الأحداث السياسية في العالم القديم,ولن يسمحوا للعالم القديم أن يتدخل في سياستهم في نصفهم الغربي, واستمر هذا المبدأ منذ القرن التاسع عشر حتى بداية القرن العشرين حين تنبهت إلى الخيرات في العالم القديم وامكانية تسخيرهم لمصالحهم الإستعمارية.
2.الحالة الإجتماعية:إن طبيعة تكوين المجتمع الإمريكي المتعدد الأعراق والأجناس حتمت عليه كي يعيش وتدب فيه الحياة ككائن حي واحد أن تصهر الأعراق والأجناس في بوتقة واحدة وتحت انتماء واحد ,وأن لا تعير الإختلاف العرقي أي أهمية,وإنما الولاء للدولة الجديدة ودستورها والإنصياع لقوانينها ونظام حياتها الديمقراطي ومبدئها الرأسمالي.
3.الميراث الديني: لقد أثر الميراث الديني النصراني وخاصة البروتستانتي على تكوين الشخصية الإمريكية الدينية, فقد ولّوا العهد القديم اهتمامًا كثيرًأ وجعلوا من نصوصه معيارهم ومقياسهم السياسي والإجتماعي,كما وأن وضعهم في العالم الجديد ودخولهم الأرض الجديدة جعلهم يشبهون أنفسهم باليهود عندما دخلوا الأراض المقدسة, وقضوا على أهل البلاد الأصليين عبدة الأوثان, تمامًا كما فعلوا بسكان أمريكا الأصليين_الهنود الحمر_ والذي كانوا أيضًا عبدة أوثان,فخلق هذا الوضع حالة من التعاطف والميول مع اليهود الحقيقيين وأحلامهم وآمالهم.
حيث اصبح الكلام عن اليهود الحقيقيين وكأنه عنهم, وكل ما "ومن" يغضب اليهود يغضبهم.
حتى أن تعاطفهم وتشجيعهم لليهود قد سبق تعاطف العالم الأوروبي ,حيث نجد الرئيس توماس جيفرسون، واضع وثيقة الاستقلال، يقترح بأن يمثل رمز الولاياتالمتحدة الأميركية، على شكل أبناء إسرائيل تقودهم في النهار غيمة وفي الليل عمود منالنار، بدلاً من الرمز المعمول به حالياً. وهذا الأمر يتفق مع النص التوراتي الواردفي سفر الخروج، والذي يقول: "كان الرب يسير أمامهم نهاراً في عمود سحاب يهديهم فيالطريق، وليلاً في عمود نور ليضيء لهم".
وفي منتصف القرن التاسع عشر شهدت أمريكا ولادة عدة جمعيات ومؤسسات ومذاهب بروتستانتيه نادت بعودة اليهود إلى فلسطين مثل المعمدانيينوالسبتيين وغيرهما من الفرق.
وقد علق على ذلك هنري فورد في كتابه "اليهودي العالمي"، بقوله: "لقد سيطر اليهود على الكنيسة في عقائدها وفي حركةالتحرر الفكري المسماة بالليبرالية، وإذا كان ثمة مكان تدرس فيه القضية اليهوديةدراسة صريحة وصادقة، فهو موجود في الكنيسة العصرية، لأنها المؤسسة التي أخذت تمنحالولاء دون وعي أو إدراك إلى مجموعة الدعاية الصهيونية".
الأمر الذي حفز الرئيس الثاني لأمريكا جون آدمز أن يرسل في عام1818 برسالة إلى الصحفي اليهودي مردخاي مانويل نوحيعبر له فيها عن أمنيته في" أن يعود إلى جوديا ـ يهودا ـ لتصبح أمةمستقلة".
كما شهد عصرنا بزوغ العديد من الجمعيات والطوائف النصرانية التي تنادي علانية بعودة اليهود إلى فلسطين والإشارة إلى حقهم الديني والتاريخي فيها, منها جماعة (أخوة المسيح)، والتي تقوم دعوتها التبشيرية بشكل رئيسي على تطبيقالنبوءات التوراتية وسفر الرؤيا على الأحداث الحاضرة والمستقبلية، وجمعية بنات بريث"أبناء العهد" في مدينة نيويورك، بهدف تسهيل إعادة اليهود إلى فلسطين.
وقد نهض رجال دين بين الطوائف النصرانية والذي طالبوا بعمل شعبي لإعادة اليهود إلى فلسطين، وكان من أبرز هؤلاء وليم بلاكستون، رجل الدينوالمؤلف والمليونير الذي ينفق الملايين على التبشير، والذي يعتبر أباً للصهيونيةاليهودية، بسبب نشاطه المتواصل من أجل تحقيق النبوءات التوراتية، وبلغ نشاط بلاكستونذروته عندما قاد حملة لجمع توقيعات على عريضة قدمها للرئيس الأمريكي بنيامين هارسونفي عام 1891، حيث طالب فيها بالمساعدة في إعادة فلسطينلليهود وإنشاء وطن قومي لهم هناك.
وعندما أنشئت الحركةالصهيونية بزعامة هرتزل، قام القس بلاكستون بإرسال نسخة من التوراة إلى هرتزل،واضعاً خطوطاً وعلامات تحت النصوص التي تشير إلى استعادة فلسطين، ولقد حفظت هذهالنسخة في ضريح هرتزل".
وقد سار خلفاء جيفرسون وجون آدمز على نفس الطريق في امضاء النصوص التوراتية وتحقيق وعد الله لليهود في الأرض المقدسة.
*نذكر على سبيل المثال بعضهم:*
1.ترومان:لقد ساعد بكل ما أوتي من قوة وسلطة في تهجير اليهود الأوروبيين إلى فلسطينووكان نشطًا جدا في هذه المهمة, وحتى قبل أن تؤسس الدولة المسخ بثلاث سنوات وبالتحديد في31 آب عام1945، طلب من رئيس الوزراء البريطاني أتلى، إدخال مائة ألف لاجىء يهوديإلى فلسطين، ولكن رد أتلى كان غير مشجع، حيث أنه اشترط أن تتحمل أمريكا الأعباءالعسكرية والاقتصادية لتنفيذ هذا المطلب، ولكن الرئيس ترومان رفض ذلك وقال إنه لايرغب في إرسال50.000 جندي لإقرار السلام في فلسطين.
وحدث أنه في تشرين الأول من نفس العام أصدر بياناً طالب فيه بإدخال مائة ألف يهودي فوراً إلى فلسطين، كما أوصى بتطبيق خطةالتقسيم حسب الخطوط التي اقترحتها الوكالة اليهودية، وقال ترومان: "إنه كان يعتقدبأن حلاً على هذه الصورة سيصادف تأييداً من الرأي العام في الولايات المتحدة"، ومنالمعلوم أن هذا البيان صدر في يوم عيد كيبور ـ الغفران ـ اليهودي". معتبراً "أنتأييد وطن قومي يهودي كان دائماً من صلب السياسية الأمريكية المنسجمة معنفسها".
وعندما أعلن حاييم وايزمان تأسيس الدولة اليهودية في 15 آيار 1948 كان ترومان هو رئيس أمريكا فأعلن اعترافه بها بعد الدقيقة الأولى من اعلان تأسيسها,وحتى قبل أن تطلب اسرائيل هذه من دول العالم.
2.ايزنهاور:وإن كان هذا الرئيس الامريكي أبدة تحفظًا في علاقته مع الصهيونية والدولة المسخ الجديدة_إسرائيل_ فقد أوعز إلى وزير خارجيته آنذاك وهوجون فوستر دالاس أن يدلى بتصريح أمامجمعية بنات برث (أبناء العهد) بتاريخ8 أيار عام1958، قال فيه:"إن مدنية الغرب قامت في أساسها على العقيدة اليهودية في الطبيعةالروحية للإنسانية، لذلك يجب أن تدرك الدول الغربية أنه يتحتم عليها أن تعمل بعزمأكيد من أجل الدفاع عن هذه المدنية التي معقلها إسرائيل".
3.جون كينيدي:وهو الرئيس الكاثوليكي الأول الذي وصل لسدة الحكم في أوائل الستينات من القرن العشرين,وقد لوحظ التغير في سياسته إزاء إسرائيل,ونهايته كانت سريعة.
4.ليندون جونسون:وهو الرئيس الذي عقب كينيدي,وأعاد الخط الامريكي غلى سابق عهده بدعم إسرائيل ,وقد أدلى بتصريح له امام جمعية "بني برث" أبناء العهد قال فيه:" إن بعضكم، إن لم يكن كلكم، لديكم روابط عميقة بأرض إسرائيل، مثلي تماماً، لأنإيماني المسيحي ينبع منكم، وقصص التوراة منقوشة في ذاكرتي، تماماً مثل قصص الكفاحالبطولي ليهود العصر الحديث، من أجل الخلاص من القهر والاضطهاد".
5.جيمي كارتر:وهو الرئيس الذي تمت في عهده اتفاقية كانب ديفيد.
وقد وصف سايروس فانسوزير الخارجية الأمريكي آنذاك، سياسة كارتر تجاه الشرق الأوسط، فقال: "لم يكن محلاًللسؤال أن حجر الأساس في سياسة كارتر حيال الشرق الأوسط، سيبقى هو التزامنا بأمنإسرائيل"، كما عبر كارتر نفسه عن العلاقة الأمريكية الإسرائيلية خلال مؤتمر صحفي فيعام1977، فقال:" إن لنا علاقة خاصة مع إسرائيل، وإنه منالمهم للغاية أنه لا يوجد أحد في بلادنا أو في العالم أصبح يشك في أن التزامناالأول في الشرق الأوسط إنما هو حماية إسرائيل في الوجود إلى الأبد، والوجود بسلام،إنها بالفعل علاقة خاصة".
6.كلينتون:لم يخف هذا الرئيس فرحته في الانتصارات التي حققتها إسرائيل واحتفتئه بها في زيارته التي قام بها لإسرئايل قبل أن يصل للرئاسة حيث عبر عنها أنه كانت دينية أكثر منها سياسية.
وعندما أصبح رئيسًا لامريكا قال في معرض حديثه أمام الكننيست الإسؤائيلي في عام 1994:" عندما كانت إسرائيل تكافح للبقاء كنا نبتهج لانتصاراتكم ونشاطركم مآسيكم، وفيالسنوات التي تلت إقامة اسرائيل أعجب الأمريكيون من خلال كل معتقد ديني بكموساندوكم. إن بقاء إسرائيل هام ليس لمصالحنا فحسب، بل لكل القيم العزيزةعلينا....".
وختم خطابه مؤكداً علىوقوف الولايات المتحدة الدائم إلى جانب إسرائيل، وذلك بقوله": ينبغي أن تدركوا أنمسيرتكم هي مسيرتنا، وأن أمريكا ستبقى إلى جانبكم الآن وإلى الأبد".
7.جورج دبليو بوش:هذا الرئيس الذي لم يتورع في اطلاق عبارته المشهورة التي سبقت اعلان الحرب على الإرهاب_وقصده الإسلام_ حيث قال:"إنها حرب صليبية جديدة".
8.اوباما:الرئيس الحالي لامريكا الذي تعهد لإسرائيل بأنه لن يغير مساره إزاء إسرائيل,وسوف تبقى سياسته نحوها كما كانت في عهد من سبقه من الروؤساء.
وأن ما يحصل على الساحة السياسية الدولية آلان هو من قبيل الحفاظ على مصالح الدولة الامريكية ولا يعني هذا تخلي أمريكا عن دعمها لإسرئيل المادي والمعنوي والسياسي.
هذا كله يدل على أن الآصرة بين أمريكا وإسرائيل هي آصرة دينية ورابطة عضوية لن يتم فصمها إلا بموت أحدهما.


----------



## ابن سينا (4 يونيو 2010)

*بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وأما عن بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون فحدث ولا حرج عن سذاجتها وهشاشتها النصوصية والتي تدل على تزوريها وتلفيقها:

بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون :​البروتوكولات هي حلقة من سلسلة الأفلام الخيالية والحيل السينمائية التي نسمعها ونرى أثرها في حياتنا,والتي نُسجت حولها قلاع من الوهم وكتل من الخيال.
قبل أن أدخل في صلب الموضوع أريد أن أنبه إلى ما سبق وذكرته في مسألة الماسونية والصهيونية,من حيث قوة اليهود وسطوتهم على العالم وتحكمهم في قدر البشرية,وأن نتذكر المنظار قرآني إليهم وقول الله القطعي فيهم وضرب الذل والمسكنة عليهم إلى يوم القيامة, وكذلك المنظار السياسي من حيث الموقف الدولي والدولة الأولى في العالم,وأمر أخر يجب التنبه إليه في مسألة البروتوكولات ألا وهي علم الغيب,وهو علم اختص الله به ذاته ولم يطلع عليه أحد من إنس أو جن أو ملك, والبروتوكولات ما هي إلا ضرب في الغيب, فالخطة والتخطيط لما سوف يحدث في المستقبل هي من علم الله بالغيب,ولا سلطان لأحد من خلقه عليه,وحتى الإنسان العادي يجعل الخطط ويرسم مسارًا لأعماله ,فتحصل أحداث تجبره على تغيير خططه وتبديل مساره, فما بالكم في رسم الخطط وتحديد المسار للبشرية جمعاء؟.فهذا من البله وقلة الحيلة والإستسلام لقدر وضعه أناس من جلدتهم.


كيف ظهرت البروتوكولات ؟​
قيل أن هذه البروتوكولات ظهرت أول مرة على يد كاهن روسي اسمه سرجي نيلوس وترجمها إلى الروسية ونشرها بطبعة محدودة في عام 1902,ثم أعاد هذا الكاهن طباعة الكتاب تحت اسم"بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون مع مقدمة وتعقيب في عام 1905,وطُبع مرة أخرى في عام 1911 وبعدها في عامم 1917
وفي نفس العام_أي 1917_ تمت ترجمت طبعة 1905 إلى الإنكليزية على يد مراسل صحفي بريطاني اسمه مارسدون.
وقيل إن ظهور الكتاب في عام 1902أدى إلى المذابح الروسية ضد اليهود في عام 1902.
وهكذا استفحل أمر الكتاب وما يحويه من وثائق "سرية".
وأما في المكتبة العربية فيبدو أنها ظهرت أول مرة في عام 1951 تحت اسم"الخطر الصهيوني:بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون" ترجمة محمد خليفة التونسي ,وهي عبارة عن أربعة وعشرين بروتوكولاً . 
معنى البروتوكولrotocol هي لفظة انكليزية ولها عدة معانٍ منها:وثيقة أو أوراق رسمية تُخط فيها نتائج الاجتماعات والمؤتمرات,أو وثيقة دبلوماسية لها نفس قيمة الإتفاق,أو صيغة رسمية للأوراق الثبوتية,أو مجموعة الصيغ والأعمال التي تطبق في اللقاءات الرسمية الدبلوماسية,وكذلك تعني في الفرنسية واللغات اللاتينية الأخرى.
وأقرب المعاني لقصد البروتوكولات هو المعنى الأول"وثائق رسمية تُسجل فيها نتائج الاجتماعات والمؤتمرات", وقد قيلت في أصولها أقوال كثيرة منها أنها كُتبت في عام 1897 أي في نفس العام الذي عُقد فيه المؤتمر الصهيوني الأول برئاسة هرتزل,بل ويذهب آخرون إلى أبعد من هذا حيث يؤكدون أن المؤتمرات الصهيونية ما هي إلا مؤتمرات حكماء صهيون,وأن هرتزل كان يتلوها في مؤتمراته ومن خَلفه في زعامة الصهيونية.
وقد روّج لها كثير من العرب والغرب رغم أن أصلها تحوم حوله الشبهات وتحيط بها الشكوك من كل جانب,والرأي الصحيح فيها أنها وثائق مزورة ملفقة وذلك لعدة أسباب:
1.عدم معرفةاللغة التي كُتبت بها أول مرة,فحسب ما شاع أن الكاهن الروسي نيلوس هو الذي ترجمها إلى الروسية,فهذا يعني أنها كانت بلغة غير الروسية,فما هي هذه اللغة؟,ولو قلنا أنها باللغة الروسية فهذا يدل على أن الحكماء كانوا أغبياء وجهلاء لأنهم كتبوا ما يحيكونه في الظلام بلغة يفهمها القوم,بدل أن يكتبونها بلغة لا يعرفها إلا هم كالأرامية فهي لغة لا بد وأن يتعلمها الحاخامات,أو الإيديشية أو حتى العبرية.
2.غموض الكيفية التي حصل الكاهن الروسي على النسخة الأصلية ذات اللغة المبهمة التي كُتبت بها,فهو قال أنه حصل عليها من صديق "لم يذكر اسمه",وصديقه هذا وصلت إليه عن طريق سيدة فرنسية"مدام ك."_وهي نكرة أيضًا_ ادّعت أنها سرقتها من أحد أقطاب الماسونية_والذي لم يُذكر اسمه أيضًا_,وهنا نرى الربط بينها وبين الماسونية,رغم أن بعض البروتوكولات هاجمت الماسونية وتوعدت أصحابها إما بالموت أو العيش في خوف وذل وهوان.
3.احتدام النبرة الروسية الموالية للحكم القيصري في روسيا,وإظهار أن الماسونية وراء الثورة الفرنسية والفكرية وصاحبة أفكار التحرر وأطلاق الحريات وخاصة السياسية,وهذا كله كي ينفّر الروس من الحركات الثورية ضد القيصر وخاصة الشيوعية التي نشبت في ذلك الوقت لتأكل الحكم القيصري وتنهي سطوته.
4.عدم ظهور تواقيع الحكماء الصهيونيين أو اسمائهم,فالملاحظ أن كل بروتوكول كان يختم بعبارة عامضة طفولية وهي" وقعه ممثلو حكماء صهيون من الدرجة الثالثة والثلاثين",وهنا نلاحظ أيضًا التخبيص حيث جعل لحكماء صهيون درجات مثل ما قيل في درجات الماسونية,وبالمقارنة مع الماسونية والصهيونية التي ظهرت اسماء مؤسسيها ومعرفة أحوالهم وعلانية اجتماعاتهم يتضح لنا أن المسألة مقصودة من أجل التمويه وطمس الحقيقة.
5.والأهم في بيان زيف وتلفيق هذه البروتوكولات ما قامت به بعض الأوساط العلمية بدراسة علمي قائمة على تحليل نصوصها آدبيًا وسياسيًا واجتماعيًا,فخرجت النتائج بهذه الصورة:
*أنها وثائق مزورة,استفاد كاتبها من كتيب فرنس كتبه محامي فرنسي يدعى موريس جولي 1829 – 1878,يسخر فيه من نابليون الثالث وينقده نقدًا لاذعًا على طموحاته السياسية العالمية,والكتاب نُشر تحت عنوان"حوار في جهنم بين ماكيافيللي ومونتيسكيو" او "السياسة في القرن التاسع عشر",وطبع في بروكسل علم 1864,ولم يطبعه في فرنسا لأن القانون الفرنسي كان يعاقب من ينقد العائلة المالكة.
وقد وقع هذا الكتيب في عام 1868 تحت يد كاتب ألماني اسمه هرمان جويديش فأعاد صياغة الحوار في قصة اسطورية عن المؤامرة اليهودية,وصدرت كسلسلة روايات تحت عنوان"بياريتز"Biarritz.وذكر هذا الكاتب في فصل من سلسلته بعنوان"المقبرة اليهودية في براغ ومجلس ممثلي أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر" أن الحاخامات يعقدون كل مائة عام مؤتمرًا لدراسة ما سبق من أحداث وتخطيط الأحداث المقبلة لمائة عام جديدة.وتُرجمت هذه السلسة إلى الروسية في عام 1872,وظهرت في عام 1891 طبعة موجزة عنها تحت عنوان"خطبة الحاخام".
وهكذا نرى التدرج الذي سلكه الكتاب من حوار إلى خطبة ثم إلى بروتوكولات.
وقد كشفت الصحيفة اللندنية التايمز في أعدادها الثلاث المتتالية "16,17,18" من شهر آب عام 1921 أوجه الشبه بين الكتيب"الحوار" وكتاب "بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون", وخرجوا بنتائج تجزم بتزييف الكتاب,فقد وجدوا أن البروتوكولات من 1-19 انتهجت نفس الترتيب والنظام الذي اتبعه صاحب كتاب"جوار في الجحيم",وأن البروتوكولات من 1-17 مقتبسة في بعض مواضعها, وهذا الإقتباس يبدو لكل قارئ ولو لم يكن عالمًا بفن النصوص,ومن هذه النتائج: 

"حوار في الجحيم":
1.إن غرائز الإنسان الشريرة أقوى من دوافعه الخيّرة.فالإنسان يتجه نحو الشر أكثر من اتجاهه نحو الخير,وهو لايحكّم عقله لأن الخوف والقوة يتحكمان فيه بمقدار أكبر.وكل إنسان يسعى نحو الهيمنة,ولا يوجد شخص لا يريد أن يضطهد غيره لو كان ذلك بوسعه,وجميع البشر(جميعهم تقريبًا) على استعداد للتضحية بحقوق الآخرين خدمة لمصالحهم. 
"البروتوكولات":
1.إن ذوي الطبائع الفاسده من الناس اكثر عددا ً من ذوي الطبائع النبيله ...وإذن فخير النتائج في حكم العالم هو ما يُنتزع بالعنف والإرهاب...كل إنسان يسعى إلى القوة, وكل واحد يريد أن يصير دكتاتوريًا على أن يكون ذلك في استطاعته...وما أندر من لا ينزعون إلى إهدار مصالح غيرهم توصلًا إلى أغراضهم الشخصية.
"حوار في الجحيم":
2.ماذا يكبح جماح هذه الحيوانات المفترسة التي يسمونها بشرًا من أن يهاجم أحدهم الآخر,في المراحل الأولى من الحياة الإجتماعية أوقفتهم القوة التي لا حد لها.
ثم قام القانون بهذه المهمة.ولكن القانون ما هو إلا القوة بعد أن تم تهذيبها بشكل ما.وإن عدت إلى المصادر التاريخية:فإن القوة تسبق الحق, والحرية السياسية إن هي إلا فكرة نسبية.
"البروتوكولات":
2.ماذا كبح الوحوش المفترسة التي نسميها الناس عن الإفتراس؟,وماذا حكمها حتى الآن؟,إن الناس ما هم الا وجوه بشريه خضعت في الطور الأول للقوه ثم خضعوا للقانون وما القانون في الحقيقه الا هذه القوه ذاتها ولكنها مقنعه فحسب ,وهذا يؤدي بنا إلى تقرير أن قانون الطبيعة هو:الحق يكمن في القوة.والحرية السياسية ليست حقيقة,بل فكرة.
"حوار في الجحيم":
3.حينما يتم اضطهاد البؤسائ فإنهم عادة يقولون:"لوأن الملك عرف "...أو "حين سوف يعرف الملك".
"البروتوكولات":
3.لكي تبقى السلطة يجب أن تبلغ منزلتها من الثقة إلى حد أن يستطيع الناس أن يقولوا فيما بين أنفسهم:"لو أن الملك يعرفه فحسب"... "أو حين يعرفه الملك".
"حوار في الجحيم":
4.كيف تتم القروض؟,بإصدار وثيقة ترغم الحكومة على دفع فوائد تتناسب مع الرأسمال المدفوع,وهكذا إذا كان القرض على 5% فالدولة بعد عشرين سنة سوف تدفع قيمة المبلغ المساوي للقرض,وأما بعد أربعين سنة, فسوف تدفع ضعف المبلغ , وأما بعد ستين سنة فستكون القيمة المدفوعة ثلاثة أضعاف المبلغ.
"البروتوكولات":
4.القرض عبارة عن وثيقة تصدرها الدولة وبناءً عليها تجبر أن تدفع نسبة مئوية من المبلغ المدفوع.فلو كانت الفائدة 5% من المبلغ, فهذا يعني أن الحكومة بعد عشرين سنة سوف تدفع مبلغًا يعادل قيمة القرض كي تغطي قيمة الفائدة,وبعد أربعين سنة ستدفع ضعف المبلغ ,وبعد ستين سنة ثلاثة أضعاف.وتبقى الفائدة غير مدفوعة.
"حوار في الجحيم":
5.كما هو إله فشنو,فإن اعلامي له مئات الأذرع,وهذه الأذرع ستمد أيديها لكل الأراء بكل ظلالها في الدولة.
"البروتوكولات":
5.الصحف هي مثل الإله الهندي فشنو لها مئات الأيدي,وكل يد ستجس تقلب نبض الرأي العام.
"حزار في الجحيم":
6.أدرك الآن معنىشكل الإله فشنو.إن لك مائة ذراع مثل المعبود الهندي,وكل إصبعًا من أصابعك تلمس لولبًا.
"البروتوكولات":
6.حكومة اليهود العالميه يجب ان تشبه الإله الهندى ( فشنوا ) وكل يد من أيديها المائه ستقبض على لولب في الجهاز الإجتماعي للدوله.
فواضح جدًا التطابق بين الكتابين وترتيب النصوص فيهما.
ملاحظة: الإله الهندي فشنو حسب الإسطورة الهندية لم تذكر أن له مائة ذراع, بل ستة على أكبر صورة ظهر فيها,وعلى هذا فلا يعرف اصل اسطورة فشنو ذي المائة ذراع.
يتبع...


----------



## عادل 1980 (5 يونيو 2010)

لا تخف فإن الله معنا


----------



## ابن سينا (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا بالإضافة إلى ما توصلت إليه من دراسة بعض نصوص البروتوكولات وما وجدت في بطون بعض الكتب :
1.البروتوكولات عبارة عن خطاب,يوجد مخاطِب ومخاطَب,فمن هو المخاطِب؟,ومن هو المخاطَب؟, أي من هو هذا الحكيم الذي هو فوق بقية الحكماء؟,ويعطي لنفسه الحق في خطاب بقية الحكماء.
2.لنقُل أن المخاطِب هو أحدهم ,وبقيتهم هم المخاطَبون,فما هو الداعي في كتابة هذه البروتوكولات والتي هي _حسب زعم الكتاب_ من وضعهم ,ويعرفونها كما يعرفون أبناءهم؟
3.هؤلاء الحكماء من أي طائفة يهودية؟, فاليهودية طوائف كثيرة مختلفة العقائد,وبعضها يكفر بعضًا,هل هم من الناموسيين أم هم من الفريسيين أو الهيردوسيين؟,ومنهم طوائف لا تعترف إلا بالتوراة ومنهم من لا يأخذ إلا بالتلمود, ومن أي الأعراق هم؟أهم من الإشكنازيم أم من السفارديم أم من المزراحيم أم ..أم...
4.تكرار بعض العبارت في عدة بروتوكولات وبألفاظ مختلفة مثل:
*وسنتمكن من سحق الإرستقراطية غير اليهودية التي كانت الحماية الوحيدة للبلاد ضدنا (البروتوكول الأول).
*بعد أن نستحوذ على السلطة سنمحق كلمة الحرية من معجم الإنسانية(البروتوكول الثالث).
*سنمحو كل أنواع التعليم الخاص (البروتوكول 16)
فهذه عبارت ساذجة طفولية تصلح لأن تكون جزءً من سيناريو هوليودي ,أما على أرض الواقع فلا يطلقها إلا أحمق بليد يعيش في قوقعة ذاته.
5.ظهرت في بعض البروتوكولات أن اليهود وراء وضع العلوم المختلفة مثل علم الإقتصاد,وعلم السياسة وعلم الإجتماع وغيرها, وأنهم لم يبيحوا بكل أسرارها,فهذا يعني أن فضل علماء المسلمين زمن الدولة الإسلامية وعلماء اليونان من قبل ,وعلماء الغرب من بعد قد ذهب مع الريح,وأن النهضة العلمية زمن الدولة الإسلامية هي في الحقيقة نتاج تخطيط حكماء صهيون,ولولاهم لما وصل المسلمون إلا ما وصلوا من تقدم مدني وعمار وانجازات علمية في شتى ميادين العلم ,وكذلك علماء الغرب ,فهذه والله الطامة الكبرى.
وأما أسباب ازدهار هذه الأسطورة فقد سبق وذكرت بعضها في بحث الماسونية,ويمكن أن أعرضها هنا مع بعض البيان:
1.الصهيونية هي أحد أطراف المروّجين لهذه الإسطورة ويحاولون ترسيخها في الأذهان.
فقد ذكر فايتسمان أن بلفور منح اليهود تصريحه"وعده" لهم بأرض فلسطين" بسبب اكتشاف الآستيون,وأن هربرت صمويل أول مندوب بريطاني على فلسطين هو أول ملك يهودي لفلسطين بعد هدم الهيكل.
وهذه كلها سخافات وترهات من شآنها أن تضفي على اليهود أهمية لا يستأهلونها,وتعزي لهم قوة فوق طاقتهم.
2.قيام دولة إسرائيل عزز من الأسطورة وأعطى كلًا من اليهود والغرب التأكيد على استفحال أمرها وواقعية سطوتها.
3.أمريكا نفسها روّجت وتروّج لهذه الأسطورة السخيفة كي توحي أنها مكتوفة الأيدي ولا تستطيع فعل شيء إزاء قضايا العرب والمسلمين,وأنها عاجزة أمام هذا التحكم البروتوكولي,وهكذا تبيض وجهها الأسود الماقت أما زبائنها وزبانتها من حكام العرب والمسلمين.
4.الأنظمة العربية أيضًا استفادت وما زالت تستفيد من رواج هذه الأسطورة ,فهي تبرر هزائمها وتجعلها أمرًا واقعيًا لا مفر منه,وتهدف إلى تمييع المواقف المصيرية العربية والإسلامية ونقلها من إطار الجهاد والقتال إلى أروقة المؤتمرات والمؤسسات والهيئات الدولية والأمريكية


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

حفظك الله أخى إبن سينا على هذه الدراسة الشاملة
التى جمعت وأوفت فلك كل الشكر....


----------



## ابن سينا (20 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.mohamedafifi قال:


> حفظك الله أخى إبن سينا على هذه الدراسة الشاملة
> التى جمعت وأوفت فلك كل الشكر....



السلام عليكم
وحفظك الله ونجاك من كل مكروه.


----------



## motaz othman (25 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخي الكريم هذا القسم عن تعريب الهندسة مش عن الماسنوينة والحركات العالمية!!!!


----------



## hamedmohd (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اسمحلي ما قريت الموضوع لانه طويل شويه و لكنه اقولك انه مهما طال الزمان لابد انه ياتي يوم و يظهر الحق 
ما علينا الا ان نصلح انفسنا من الداخل فان اصلح كل شخص نفسه و الله لا يخزينا الله ابدا ..

اما اذا كل واحد ترك الصلاة و ترك الواجبات و ابتعد عن السنن و قال شوفوا فلان و شوفوا فلان .... و قال يوم هاييله يتعدلون انابتعدل او انه نحن ما نقدر على الدولة الفلانية و نحن محكومون ما نقدر ... سنظل هكذا .

كل واحد يصلح نفسه و يدعوا الاخرين بالخير و الطيب 
والله لم يطلب منا ان ننقذ العالم بل قال
(إن تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت أقدامكم )

و مشكور مره ثانية على الموضوع .


----------



## abue tycer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحفظكم ويرعاكم لقد وفيت بهذه الدراسة الوافية .............


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 يناير 2011)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وحفظك الله ونجاك من كل مكروه.


 جزاك الله عني خيرا وشكرا جزيلا على توضيح الحقائق فلقد أخذت هذه المنظمة حجما أكبر من ما هو موضح بهذا الشرح فجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------

